# What controller and from where?



## jhuebner (Apr 30, 2010)

Maybe DIY is an option? See below.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

so with that you will need to sort out the power section (switches, power caps, snubber caps, busbars, heatsink). It might be a bit more efficient with mosfets at that voltage, but you can get surplus igbt modules that are a lot easier to work with for cheap from ebay. 

this is all I saw about the ac31
http://hpevs.com/Site/images/png/ac-31/AC-31 Torque HP 72 volts.pdf

so maybe 360-ish amps they are running through it (at 72v in that graph).
perhaps 3 of these for switches on the cheap http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRX-IGBT-Mo...321560?hash=item3d15c64998:g:1~gAAOSwdU1W-b81

you can borrow some power section tips from MPaulHolmes as well, he has designed it around a $150 700D348 ring cap with copper sheet/nomex as a homemade layered busbar (busbar and snubber cap all in one) which is pretty slick http://www.instructables.com/id/200kW-AC-Motor-Controller-for-Electric-Car/ though it certainly isn't required to get that fancy, you can just bolt on cheap snubbers too and use copper bar. But you should plan on using/borrowing an oscilloscope at some point in the process in any event to ensure the switches are in a good place.


----------



## BWA (Mar 14, 2015)

Will those IGBTs work on my AC24ls. With Johhanes controller running at 400 volts/200 Amps

They are 600v 400amp. 

Or, do I need more voltage head room..... 

Pretty cheap


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

they should, Johannes is using 400 amp igbts on his car at like 300-400 something volts, hpevs says the ac24 will not survive at 500 amps, so it seems like a reasonable fit.


----------



## jhuebner (Apr 30, 2010)

I use 1200V/400A modules at a system voltage of 500V

400V (nominal, maximum?) with 600V IGBT will need a good DC bus design. But it can be done.


----------

